# signal wiring



## pilot2fly (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I just purchased a set of 2 Model Power crossing signals with a pre-wired 2 way switch. I'm very new to model railroad wiring and the instructions seem quite vague. It recommends a MRC controller but I don't use that to control my trains. 

What's a good, easy way to wire these two crossing signals up? Is there a way to wire it to a wall outlet connector?


----------



## Dalebaker (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Pilot,

To get them to work correctly you will need a controller module and sensors. I went with a system that I came across at a train show. You need one that will work with DCC if I remember correctly that you were using Dynamis.

There is one made by Walters that includes the module controller and crossing lights but it will not work on DCC layouts without some modifications to get them to work manually.

I paid about $80 for the controller and sensors but other than wire them up on the bench to test them, I have not installed them. I have the same ones you bought, I painted them silver to better match what you see IRL. I am deciding how I want to run the sensors, in the track or across the track (easier).

Dale


----------

